# Flowering Cabomba caroliniana



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I just took these pics of my flowering Cabomba caroliniana in my outdoor goldfish container.
If you can use the pic for plant finder please do.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is really pretty!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

cool


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

Very nice. I hope mine do that when they reach the top!


----------



## cam191919 (Nov 8, 2009)

neat!


----------

